# [WM]emerge fvwm-themes falla (cerrado)

## Coghan

Bueno, después de leer algunos post aquí mismo sobre las capacidades y configurabilidades de fvwm me he decidido a probarlo, la instalación es correcta hasta el punto de instalar fvwm-themes que lanza el siguiente error y no veo por donde seguir.

```
FT_DATADIR=/usr/share/fvwm

GNOME_IMAGES_DIR=/usr/share/pixmaps

SETTINGS_FILE=/usr/share/fvwm/themes/default/settings.cfg

GNOME_ICONS=no

KDE2_ICONS=no

BUILD_MENUS=yes

RUN_UPDATEMENU=no

UPDATE_MENU=false

/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /usr/share/fvwm

for dir in themes images sounds; do \

                chmod -R o-w,go+rX $dir 2>/dev/null || true; \

                rm -rf "/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/image//usr/share/fvwm/$dir"; \

                (if test -f ./$dir.tar.gz; then gzip -dc ./$dir.tar.gz || exit 201; \

                else cd . && tar cpf - $dir || exit 202; fi) | \

                (cd "/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/image//usr/share/fvwm" && tar xfBp - || exit 203); \

                find "/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/image//usr/share/fvwm/$dir" -name CVS -exec rm -r {} \; 2>/dev/null; \

        done

sed -e "s,xGNOME_IMAGES_DIRx,/usr/share/pixmaps,g" \

                /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/image//usr/share/fvwm/themes/default/settings.cfg > /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/image//usr/share/fvwm/themes/default/settings.cfg.tmp && \

        mv -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/image//usr/share/fvwm/themes/default/settings.cfg.tmp /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/image//usr/share/fvwm/themes/default/settings.cfg

PATH="/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/image//usr/bin:/usr/bin:$PATH"; \

        /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/image//usr/bin/fvwm-themes-config --site --reset

No theme.cfg for default found

make[2]: *** [install-data-local] Error 2

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/work/fvwm-themes-0.7.0'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/work/fvwm-themes-0.7.0'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_install

 *                  ebuild.sh, line 1138:  Called qa_call 'src_install'

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_install

 *   fvwm-themes-0.7.0.ebuild, line   37:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

```

Ya he probado a quitarle al paquete el USE gnome en /etc/portage/portage.use y nada, he probado a eliminar el directorio /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/fvwm-themes-0.7.0/ pero sin resultados.

----------

## i92guboj

Si quieres probar la configurabilidad entonces fvwm-themes no es un buen amigo  :Razz: 

Al contrario que en el resto de wm's, en fvwm un tema no es una deco, o algo méramente estético, sino que define la configuración y el comportamiento. Yo recomendaría la creación de una config propia desde cero si de verdad quieres ver las capacidades de fvwm.

En cualquier caso, si quieres emerger fvwm-themes por algún motivo tendrás que parchearlo (todo lo relacionado con fvwm parece estar totalmente abandonado en gentoo desde hace meses, incluyendo el ebuild principal).

O alternativamente, usa este overlay:

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/ebuilds/fvwm-themes-0.7.0.tar.bz2

El bug donde se detalla esto y al que nadie hace caso es éste:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150623

Otro bug con un ebuild actualizado para fvwm aquí:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191638

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si quieres probar la configurabilidad entonces fvwm-themes no es un buen amigo 
> 
> Al contrario que en el resto de wm's, en fvwm un tema no es una deco, o algo méramente estético, sino que define la configuración y el comportamiento. Yo recomendaría la creación de una config propia desde cero si de verdad quieres ver las capacidades de fvwm.

 

Te haré caso, la idea es para ir probando y entender mejor los bajos de un entorno gráfico. ¿Alguna recomendación como plantilla (si la hay explicada mejor) para empezar a configurarlo?.

También he instalado los paquetes fvwm_icons y fvwm_sounds. ¿Son inconvenientes como el themes o los podré utilizar?

Por otro lado, he instalado fvwm-2.5.18-r1 bajo amd64, estoy pensado en actualizar a la ~amd64 fvwm-2.5.21. Dame un empujoncito.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Si quieres probar la configurabilidad entonces fvwm-themes no es un buen amigo 
> 
> Al contrario que en el resto de wm's, en fvwm un tema no es una deco, o algo méramente estético, sino que define la configuración y el comportamiento. Yo recomendaría la creación de una config propia desde cero si de verdad quieres ver las capacidades de fvwm. 
> 
> Te haré caso, la idea es para ir probando y entender mejor los bajos de un entorno gráfico. ¿Alguna recomendación como plantilla (si la hay explicada mejor) para empezar a configurarlo?.
> ...

 

Yo usaría la .24, es completamente estable y funcional. Si prefieres cernirte a la .21 entonces no tendrás problema tampoco porque está en portage. La .18 es antigua, y no te sugiero su uso. De todas formas, ten en cuenta que algunas características como el soporte para svg no están disponibles en .21. Aun así siempre puedes usar png o xpm.

Los paquetes de iconos y sonidos no son necesarios. En fvwm todo se configura a mano, como quién dice. El paquete de iconos trae iconos bastante antiguos que puedes usar en tu config de fvwm, pero probablemente prefieras usar un tema de iconos moderno en svg o png. Fvwm no carga los temas como tales, sino que tu puedes usar cualquier icono que mejor te plazca para un botón, o para un elemento del menú. Con los sonidos pasa lo mismo (aunque el paquete de sonidos no lo he repasado porque no uso sonidos en mi escritorio desde nunca).

Esta está bastante bien para comenzar: http://www.zensites.net/fvwm/guide/

Si tienes algo concreto en mente, tan solo pregunta. En el foro de fvwm hay un apartado complete de configuraciones de otros usuarios, y en mi web (ver firma) puedes encontrar también algunas configuraciones y screenshots.

----------

## Coghan

Voy a cerrar el hilo, en relación a los fvwm-themes con lo que ha dicho i92guboj es más que suficiente. Estudiaré la documentación sobre la instalación y configuración de fvwm y ya preguntaré con mis dudas en otros hilos.

PD.: he visto que estás dando caña en "bugs" para ver si retoman estos paquetes.

Gracias por la info, me vale de mucha ayuda.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Yo usaría la .24, es completamente estable y funcional. Si prefieres cernirte a la .21 entonces no tendrás problema tampoco porque está en portage. La .18 es antigua, y no te sugiero su uso. De todas formas, ten en cuenta que algunas características como el soporte para svg no están disponibles en .21. Aun así siempre puedes usar png o xpm.

 

Siguiendo tu consejo he intentado instalar la versión .24 desde el ebuild que está en este bug pero tengo un problema con el patch DefaultCharset.patch lanza el siguiente error:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fvwm-2.5.24.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/fvwm-2.5.24/work

 * Applying fvwm-2.5.23-translucent-menus.diff ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying DefaultCharset.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: DefaultCharset.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/x11-wm/fvwm/files/DefaultCharset.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/fvwm-2.5.24/temp/DefaultCharset.patch-13666.out

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-wm/fvwm-2.5.24 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_unpack

 *            ebuild.sh, line  817:  Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_unpack

 *   fvwm-2.5.24.ebuild, line   55:  Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/x11-wm/fvwm/files/DefaultCharset.patch'

 *        eutils.eclass, line  304:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: DefaultCharset.patch!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-wm:fvwm-2.5.24:20080105-202812.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * 

```

He revisado el parche y solo cambia una linea, no veo errores en este archivo, pero no lo realiza. 

¿Alguna sugerencia?.

----------

## i92guboj

Lo revisaré tan pronto como pueda descargarme el paquete.

Mi ISP no anda hoy muy fino. Seguramente haga falta algún cambio menor en el parche, si es así, no tardaré mucho en arreglarlo. Perdona por el inconveniente.

----------

## i92guboj

Por fin se descargó fvwm-2.5.24.tar.bz2, y a mi me parchea sin problemas. Recuerdo vagamente haber cambiado dicho parche en alguna versión, pero no sabría decirte en cual. El DefaultCharset.patch que hay en la página del bug es el que he probado, y funciona de maravilla:

```

# emerge =fvwm-2.5.24

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-wm/fvwm-2.5.24 to /

 * fvwm-2.5.24.tar.bz2 MD5 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking fvwm-2.5.24.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fvwm-2.5.24.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/fvwm-2.5.24/work

 * Applying fvwm-2.5.23-translucent-menus.diff ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying DefaultCharset.patch ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying fvwm-menu-xlock-xlockmore-compat.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

```

Quizás tú tienes otro parche más antiguo que lleve el mismo nombre, no se. Si tienes algún problemas, puedes usar este tarball, que contiene la 24 y todos los parches necesarios (creo).

http://jesgue.homelinux.org/ebuilds/fvwm.tar.bz2

Como ya dije, mi isp está hoy borracho o algo así, así que si no va, espera un par de minutos y prueba de nuevo. La conexión se va y se viene como le da la real gana.

----------

## Coghan

Solucionado, gracias por tu respuesta.

Mi fallo estaba en el parche, al copiar desde el navegador y pegarlo en el editor de textos (nano en mi caso) en la última línea me agregaba un retorno de carro, mientras que tu tarball finaliza con }  a secas. Por esta razón no parcheaba bien. Sin embargo desde el navegador si descargo el parche con un clic derecho y guardar como, lo recoge correctamente.

Ya ha compilado correctamente, voy a probarlo,

----------

## i92guboj

Vaya jeje, buscando otra cosa me ha salido este hilo en google.

Ya que estoy aquí aprovecho para decirte que desde ayer el parche DefaultCharset ya no es necesario. Por supuesto, solo en la versión del cvs. El bug de locales en fvwm está solucionado complatemente, tras siglos y siglos de conversaciones en la lista de correo de fvwm-workers.

Un pequeño paso adelante para fvwm, una aspirina menos para mí cada vez que tengo que rehacer el paquete de parches del ebuild live de fvwm   :Twisted Evil: 

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Bieen, gracias por el aviso.

Me lo anoto pa probarlo. Tengo un poco parado mi fvwm, la verdad es que es muy denso y la curva de aprendizaje es empinada además me he liado con otras cosillas, pero sigo adelante.

----------

